# Going forward?



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello all

Here is my progress pretty much from start to present.

Any tips going forward?

http://www.news.swadlincoteparanormal.co.uk/comparison2.jpg


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

More Information:

Started around 3 years ago but have only been doing it seriously for about 8-10 months.

On the first pic (on the left) i was about 10.5 stone

On the secon pic from left im about 11.5 stone

On the third about 12.5 stone

On the foruth 14 stone

Height: 6ft 3"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What are your goals mate?


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think, looking at the pictures, that my arms and shoulders are a weak point. I have spent alot of time working on the chest.

My aim is to be at least 100kg before i even think of cutting and i would like broadness and bulk in the shoulders.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you posted your routine up anywhere?

A general rule of thumb is 14lb of mass to add one inch on your arms (but everyone is different...)

If you want bigger arms and shoulders you need to Squat and Deadlift more.

More of these are big mass gainers.

You've gained good size in the period.

Don't worry so much about cutting - everyone gets like that from time to time. I'm still carb cycling to slowly the drop the fat off while gaining mass.

Fire your routine up and diet if you haven't already and we can have a look for you.


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

My routine is currently HST. The following is done 3 times per 7 day week.

*Legs*

Squats x 2 sets of 20 with 20kg on Bar

Leg Press x 2 sets of 20 with 50kg

*Abs*

Leg Lift x 2 sets of 12

Abs Rotation x 2 sets of 10 (each side) with 50kg

*Lats*

Dual Link Pulldown x 2 sets of 12 with 80kg

Pulldown (Cable) x 1 sets of 12 with 55kg

*Chest*

Flat bench dumbell Press x 2 sets of 12 with 22.5kg Dumbells

Incline bench dumbell Press x 2 sets of 10 with 20kg Dumbells

*Back*

Seated Row (Machine) x 2 sets of 10 with 50kg

Bent Over Row x 1 sets of 12 with 35kg

*Shoulders*

Barbell Upright Row x 2 sets of 10 with 35kg Bar

Shoulder Press x 2 sets of 10 with 15kg Dumbells

*Traps*

Dumbell Shrug x 2 sets of 15 using 25kg Plates

*Biceps*

Incline Bicep Curl x 2 sets of 10 with 12.5kg Dumbells

Standing Barbell Curl x 1 sets of 12 with a 30kg Bar

This takes 1 hour to complete.

Sorry for the poor layout, the info is off my Excel spreadsheet. I have dropped the weights from what im capable of so that i can concentrate on the form and speed plus the extra reps.

Seems to be working well so far.

As for my diet, im basicaly eating as much as i can focusing on Calories and Fat as it usualy seems to work well with HST routines rather then just focusing on protein. What i really need is something i can snack on while at the desk at work.

I will probably do this for 12 weeks in total before switiching back to a Split-rotuine.


----------



## Rob25 (Sep 30, 2007)

just out of interest how come you are squatting with such a light weight? you're lifting more on your chest!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How come you aren't deadlifting mate?

As Brit says how come you are only squatting 40kg? Even with 20 reppers thats still a very light weight IMHO. 20 reppers were 'designed' to basically be done as a working set where you can't do any more afterwards.

How come you are doing a full body workout 3 times per week?

Seated Rows and Bent over Rows will target the same areas - are you doing bent over rows to exhaust the muscle?

You are not doing any direct tricep work either.

I know you have been progressing from your photos, but and I'm gonna be honest here I think a fair bit of your weight gains has come from fat. Which is understandable if you are massing as you have been - but we dont want it to continue uncontrolled. Don't worry about massing or cutting, just worry about lifting heavy and striving for greatness.

Oh and just to jump in - desk snacks - see my chicken recipie in the diet section. You may also want to consider carb cycling.

Personally I would look to go for a 3 day split. If you are lifting all of the above in one session then it stands to reason you can lift more weight if you went for a split.

You've hidden your legs on your photos so I'm gonna hazard a guess that you aint that keen on them - the weight you are moving would indicate that also...

Some classic splits are Push/Pull/Legs, Chest&Tris, Back&Bis, Legs,Abs&Shoudlers.

These may work for you.

I'd also say for you to drop to reps from 12 down to maybe 6-8 and have 3 really intense workouts per week. Each should take 45mins to 60mins even though you will be doing less body parts you will need more rest.

I know thats alot to take in, and I've written it fairly quick. But it may help.

The others will correct me if I've missed anything off I'm sure.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont rate HST at all for noobs

I think your main goal to start should be strength, then when you are moving some serious iron worry about Hypertrophy.

Thats just my opinion of course

article on HST if anyone is interested

Hypertrophy-Specific Training : : Official Home of HST


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I think some of the principles are sound, progression, overloading, de-loading etc but I dont like the look of the workout...

No deads, the same exercises being done 3x per week...

I know they've proven this 3x per week whole body workout thing on Rats but I dont think there have been any decent human studies have there?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont mind splitting the body into 2 parts, but wouldnt go any further than that! FBR can defo work.

Horses for courses i guess.

There is a good article that sentinel posted on EM about FBR


----------



## Rob25 (Sep 30, 2007)

FBR worked for me! I think they are a good starting point, got my strength right up but i think you have to strip it right down to one exercise per bodypart - although saying that i have changed to a two day split and im alot stronger now!!!!

by the way Richard you have made good progress thats a hell of alot of weight to gain but i have to agree with THS and say theres a fair bit of fat in there. In my opinion i think you're lifting a bit light so i would concentrate on upping the weights (especially on the squats!!)


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have never done squats because of my back (im just being a pussy) but now i have got good form and i seem to be fine, the weight should increase quickly on those and i think i can lift more already as im still finding my feet with the exercise.

The reason i don't to deadlifts is again because it just seems to kill my back, im the most unflexible tall person in the world i just struggle with form on these.

And i have been doing split routine for along time and gained most of my weight through it, but i had hit a plateau and wanted to have a change. Also my friend who convinced me to test HST gained masses of weight using it in a fraction of the time i did on split routine,

I plan to go back into a split routine in about 6 or 7 weeks after completing a 12 week cycle of HST. I think that will give it enough time to find out for sure just how effective it is.

Thank you for all your comments, i read them all thoroughly. Keep them coming!


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

nice progress fella keep us posted


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have taken a break for a while as i keep getting heart pains, i was hoping that a 2 week break would help but i have been getting them again today so i may see a doctor soon if it persists. When i get back i will be trying a new split routine workout which was designed by Dorian Yates


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

See a doctor ASAP...

Odds are its something simple, but its not worth the risk.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Great effort Rich. thats some excellent progress. I remember you being on the board 2years ago mate, when i used to come on here all the time. You were well skinny back then - i think same as ur 2nd pic. uv packed on a lot of size. did you ever get into the pro hormones or anything in the end or stay natty?


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ive never taken anything more extreme then Ecdysterone, however am considering dianabol as am sick of still feeling like the skinnest person in the room and need a boost.

I was 14 stone but after the break i dropped to 13.5 stone, however am working hard to get it all back with a new routine and more food!


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

My rotuine...for those who are interested. It was passed on to me recently by a family member who trained with Dorian Yates before he became famous, this routine was made by Dorian for my relative. All comments are welcome!

Day 1 legs + arms

Day 2 chest + calves

Day 3 shoulders + back

Day 1

3x 8-10 reps squats (40kg barbell)

3x 8-10 reps leg press (100kg)

3x 8-10 Thigh extension (50kg cable)

3x 10 barbell bicep curl. (pre-set 30kg barbell)

3x 10 Incline bicep curl. (12.5kg dumbells)

3x 10 preacher curls. (15kg on EZ Bar)

3x 10 Tricep pulldown (30kg cable)

3x 10 Overhead tricep extension (Seated with 15kg dumbell)

Day 2

3x 10 reps flys (40kg cable)

3x 10 bench press (20kg dumbell)

3x 10 Incline chest press (17.5kg dumbell)

3x 10 Decline bench press (20kg on bar)

3x 20 calve raises (standing) (60kg cable)

sit ups, ab rotation etc to finish

Day 3

3x 10 behind neck barbell shoulder press (20kg each arm)

3x10 seated row (25kg each side)

3x 10 rowing (20kg)

3x 10 " " " " front lift (10kg dumbell)

3x 10 " " " " side lift (10kg dumbell)

3x 10 front raises (35kg pre-set bar)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

(Not flaming here, just asking questions....)

Is this the routine you've been on for a while or have just started? I thought you were on an HST routine?

How come the routine has you curling 75% of what you are squatting...?

How come you are doing shoulders before back?

Interesting that Legs and Arms are paired - are you not wiped out after just doing legs?


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, thats ok mate im used to constructive criticism!

I was on HST but it was only a temporary fix, i wanted a short break from split routine. I have been on this for about 3 weeks now and am enjoying it.

Despite the fact i have small t-rex arms i do seem to be able to curl quite alot where as i have not trained my legs at all until very recently and have kneww injuries, but i am getting stronger in that area fast so when i am lifting more weight i may feel wiped out but until then im fine.

I put the workout in the wrong order and do always do the bigger muscles first, also forgot to mention that day 3 includes some lat pulldowns as gaining width is a priority at the moment.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Your probably not curling right. I curl less than 1 sixth of what I squat. (16.66% and you do 75%) Somethings not right there is it. Great tip I learned from bodyworks to check. Your static strength is stronger than your positive. If you can't hold the weight steady without a back arch at all points in the lift your not doing it right.


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am very careful with form on bicep curls and dont swing, elbows are locked in place and i curl slowly and under control.

It really is just weak legs, as i said i have never trained them until now. They are getting stronger quickly and my knee injuries aren't flaring up so i am upping the weight all the time.


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got back from the gym

I did the day 1 workout and paid extra attenton to the form on the curls and i can keep the whole of my body still except the arms of course, but bear in mind it is a pre-set 30kg bar.

The legs are getting stronger too as i upped the weight on the leg press to 100kg. I am upping the weight on everything to make sure i hit muscular failure on a regular basis.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> Your probably not curling right. I curl less than 1 sixth of what I squat. (16.66% and you do 75%) Somethings not right there is it. Great tip I learned from bodyworks to check. Your static strength is stronger than your positive. If you can't hold the weight steady without a back arch at all points in the lift your not doing it right.


Almost YG... He's just not squatting enough 

Keep trying to up the weight on your squats mate and your ratios will soon even out


----------



## Richard1466867930 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats the plan! Thanks mate


----------

